# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  dojenje u malom mjestu u Dalmaciji veeeliko čudo

## casa

Do ove jeseni sam cijeli život živjela u Zg gdje sam i rodila dvoje djece i naravski ih dojila. Moja je pedijatrica bila prodojeća, dojila bi ih i vani i sve nekako bez previše pompe. Preselili u malo mjesto u Dalmaciji i rodila treće koje dojim, a dojim tandem i drugo  od 17 mjeseci. Prvo pedijatrica, jedna jedina kojoj mogu ići preko HZZOa smatra da svakako trebam prestati dojiti ovog starijeg, a da najmanjem od tri mjeseca treba obavezno davati vode i dudu jer dobiva previše i nema potrebe da me cilu iscidi, kako to ona kaže. Po mjestu se čude da me nije sram vadit sisu vani kad mi dijete plače, kao da izbjegavam platit porez ili tako nešto...Uglavnom, moji su Dalmatinci i nisam stranac ovdje, svi me znaju i sa većinom sam rod, ali stvarno ovo je drugi svijet. Zanima me kako informacije o dojenju koje je toliko prirodno i samo po sebi razumljivo mogu tako sporo stizati na Makarsku rivijeru. Uopće me nije moguće nimalo poljuljati u vjeri da dojenje do kraja druge godine života koristi djetetu, kako piše uostalom na svakoj kutiji Čokolina, ali možda da nisam zagrebački gojena, možda bi ih poslušala. Imate li sličnih iskustava? Ne završavaju li svi pedijatri iste specijalizacije? Kako je ovakvo opće čuđenje da ne kažem osuda moguće? Pa nisam došla u Uzbekistan...

----------


## winnerica

Ma draga, furaj svoj film. I ja se uvijek iznova čudim uskoći ljudskog uma u vezi s dojenjem. I meni su se čudili dojenju, pa dojenju u trudnoći, pa dojenju tandema, pa dojenju curke od 2 g. sada + mala od 6 mj., pa isključivom dojenju do 6 mj. i dojenju na zahtjev... Što reći? Ne pokušavam promijeniti ničiji stav, niti se ne opravdavam pred nikim, nasmješim se i furam dalje, a nije ni Uzbekistan (vjerujem da tamo puno više mama doji), nit Dalmacija, u Zg sam... I najviše mi se čude - žene  :Sad:

----------


## Kaae

Ne moras biti u Uzbekistanu... evo i usred americkog srednjeg zapada ne razumiju koncept dojenja kao neceg bitnog. Daje se voda, sok, caj, a cak i kukuruzni sirup, navodno za bolju probavu.

----------


## zrinka

casa, ne daj se smesti, ti znas da radis najbolje za svoje dijete i ne moras se nikome opravdavati ...  :Smile: 
znam da je ponekad tesko i u malim sredinama je probelm sto imas 1 ili 2 pedijatzra i ako su oni needucirani a osudjen si na njih, jer nemas izbora, to zna biti tesko....mozes im donijeti kakve materijale u ordinaciju, rodine, unocefove, cisto da se nadje  :Wink:

----------


## prima

nema tu brze pomoći nažalost. na educiranju svog medicinskog osoblja treba poraditi, ali nekako mislim da nije njima problem što nisu nikad došli u kontakt sa prodojećim informacijama, nego što ih nisu željeli usvojiti.
naša pedijatrica iz malog dalmatinskog mjesta, jedina dostupna, mi je uredno savjetovala dodavanje rižolina u AD kad je klinac imao 2 tjedna "jer dojenje očito nije dovoljno, a rižolino smiruje grčeve", uvođenje teleće juhice od 4 mj života, i još svašta nešto. ja sam te upute redovito ignorirala, nisam se raspravljala,jednostavno sam nastavljala po svom. kad mi je štekalo, nisam nju pitatala za savjet, jer znam da bi mi bio neprihvatljiv, nego bi pitala tu na rodi. 
a podrška okoline? u prvih 30 sec razgovora o bebi bi skužila jel neko prodojeći ili ne, i sukladno tome s prodojećima popričala, a sa ostalima okrenula temu na politiku  :Grin:

----------


## smedja

Prima svaka ti cast!

super recept za sve u slicnoj situaciji

casa... znas i sama kako ces, a mi smo tu podrska...

----------


## krumpiric

ne znam.
ja sam iz takvog mjesta, roditelji mi žive u blizu tebe casa, ja živim u ZG.
(a i, iskreno, mene previše ne dira to što drugi misle o dojenju)

i još iskrenije, jednako "neobične" poglede, jednake "komentare", odobravanje ili neodobravanje sam doživjela i tamo i u ZG, nije to neka razlika u osviještenosti
rekla bi da je razlika u pristupu i otvorenosti, činjenici da će u malom mjestu ranije ljudi "ući" u tvoj život, prije će komentirat, pitat..nego u ZG

u biti, nisam nikad doživjela značajno neodobravanje dojenja (pogotovo u javnosti) prije zbunjenost(od mlađih), čuđenje, oduševljenje (od starijih ljudi) i pokoju "iskrenu" brigu za moje zdravlje (pojest će me ta djeca  :Smile:   :Smile:  ) (opet od starijih ljudi)

kad razmislim, i isključim Rodu i okolicu Rode (čisto statistike radi) jednako mnogo tj. jednako malo žena doji oko mene i u zg i doli.

----------


## Ivanna

> rekla bi da je razlika u pristupu i otvorenosti, činjenici da će u malom mjestu ranije ljudi "ući" u tvoj život, prije će komentirat, pitat..nego u ZG


Živa istina, i ja sam iz malog mjesta pa znam da je tako.

Zapravo, ne treba tako generalizirati (mislim na dojenje u malom mjestu kao veliko čudo), uopće nema nekog pravila tko su te naše prodojeće mame; ima ih u različitim dijelovima Hr, različitog stupnja obrazovanja, imovinskog stanja, različite dobi....

----------


## Kosjenka

Tvoj stav je jasan, problem je kod drugih mama koje nemaju taj jasan stav, koje rode svoje prvorođeno pa othranjuju po napucima pedijatrice.
Ja isto živim u malom mjestu ali u Slavoniji, osuđena sam na jednog pedijatra, određena mi je jedna patronažna i imam jednu ginekologicu.
Pedijatrica je isto bila za rano uvođenje dohrane ali za dojenje nije imala primjedbe.
Jedino mi se ginekologica zamjerila kad je kolegici rekla da kojeg vraga još doji(4mjesca) da u Bosni(ginekologica je od tamo) doji samo sirotinja.
To mi je već vrijeđanje i te moje prijateljice a i Bošnjakinja.
Što se tiče okoline ove ne medicinske, nekima je to bilo smiješno, nekima nenormalno, neki su samo prokomentirali da su i prije malci hoklice vukli za mamama pa im niš ne fali...sto ljudi sto čudi. 
Jedini je problem to medicinsko osoblje koje se ne da educirat i prihvatit dojenje pod prirodno i najbolje.

----------


## buba klara

naša "ljetna" pedica u malom mjestu na otoku je "prodojeća", dala nam je svaku podršku ovo ljeto na pregledu kada je dijete već imalo godinu dana i još je dojilo
ipak, okolina je, *casa*, moram priznati kao i tvoja...
kako tamo svak svakog pozna, konkretno znam činjenicu da je najdulje dojenje u tom mjestu (barem među mlađim mamama) trajalo 11 mj. i tu je curu sveki doslovno izmaltretirala da prestane, da čini "ridikula" od sebe (kad je dojila vani), da će to isto napravit i od diteta i sl., bila je sva jadna i bez ikakve podrške... ipak, zadovoljno mi je to pričala jer je toliko "izdržala"   :Smile:

----------


## Bebinja

ja živim u malome mjestu u dalmciji,blizu case...
imamo jednu pedicu...
po njoj sam medicinsko čudo jer sam zatrudnila dojeći... :Grin: 
tandem joj nisam ni htjela spominjati ,ko zna kakvu bi etiketu dobila :Laughing: 

ja se iapk previše ne zamaram s time...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mene zapravo u svemu tome više čudi da se kod ljudi u manjim sredinama nije više zadržao starinski prodojeći stav. Ili je ipak prošlo suviše mnogo vremena od pojave formule!?

----------


## pikula

Ma mene najviše brine u takvim situacijama kome se obratiti ako stvarno imaš problem koji zahtijeva liječnika. Ja samu Zg imala problema s nalaženjem liječnika od povjerenja kad je moja bebili imala neurodermitis uz isključivo dojenje, naravno da su mi na šalati rekli da je to od mojeg mlijeka i da nema smisla da ja idem na alerg.dijetu da se ne iscrpim (a ja 90kg)  :Sad:  grrr. Ne znam kkao bi to završilo da nisam imala izbora liječnika, jer kad smo krenuli uvoditi nadohranu jedva smo pronašli nešto do čeg se osip nije pogoršavao dakle kako bi to izgledalo s 2 mjeseca ne želim ni zamišljati.

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam inače iz Zagreba a od kad sam rodila živim u malom mjestu na otoku i mogu reći da je jednako neshvaćeno isključivo dojenje 6mj, dojenje duže od godinu dana itd i u Zagrebu i u malom mjestu. Eto meni su tri gradske cure rekle da im je odvratno vidjtei dijete od 2g koje doji. Tako da ima svega svugdje.

----------


## buba klara

hm... ne znam...valjda ovisi o mikro-okruženju 
ja sam puno više iščuđavanja doživjela u spomenutom malom mjestu na otoku nego tu u zagrebu
gotovo sve moje frendice koje imaju djecu dojile su ili doje još uvijek preko godine dana, isto kao i cure iz moje uže i šire familije (sestra, sestrične, mm-ove sestrične...)... 
zapravo kad malo bolje razmislim, nijedna beba u bližoj okolici (prijateljsko-obiteljskoj) rođena unatrag 6-7 god. nije dojena kraće od 1 god., a na otoku (također u prijateljsko-familijarnoj okolici) nijedna beba nije dojena duže od par mjeseci, ako uopće je

----------


## buba klara

ovo je, dakako, samo moje osobno iskustvo

----------


## Elinor

Vadi sisu gdje god i kad god stigneš, možda ekipa shvati da smo mi ipak sisavci, a ne beskičmenjaci.

----------


## zarrin

ljudi koji se čude dojenju ko pura dreku ima i u velikom gradu i zabitim selima no problem ja vidim u tome što neiskusna majka u malom selu je osuđena na tog jednog ginekologa, pedijatra i patronažnu pa ak nema sreće da se radi o osobi koja je ipak kako treba educirana već predlaže dohranu sa 3 mj.ili se čudi dojenju nakon 6 mj.ili godine, lako će posustati i prihvatiti taj stav jer se možda nema kome obratiti po dr.stručni savjet. a pedijatar je pedijatar pa će mu vjerovati iako su i oni ljudi i ima i njih stručnijih i manje stručnih pa i eto primitivnih i zatucanih koji misle da valjda samo eto sirotinja doji(a to je valjda loše?!?)
piči svoj film i boli te briga, možda pozitivno budeš utjecala na dr.majke na taj način

----------


## casa

Hvala na podršci.. I nikako nisam htjela nikoga uvrijediti niti izreći neki generalni stav. Samo ja stvarno u Zg nisam ni deset posto odgovarala na pitanja o dojenju kao ovdje. Sigurna sam da to velikim dijelom je jer ljudi ovdje kažu što misle a ne šute, ali mislim da barem u mojoj bližoj okolini u Zg svima je to javno i dugo dojenje bilo normalno. A ovo s pedicom sama sebi nikako ne mogu objasnit. Zapravo, nisam sigurna želim li ulazit u neke rasprave s njom slijedeći put na pregledu ili da samo klimam glavom a radim po svom. Nekako mi se čini da je neodgovorno ne upoznat svog liječnika sa svojom situacijom, jer to kako se dijete hrani trebalo bi utjecati i na liječenje. Uglavnom, nisam ja neki aktivist, a tu to samim furanjem svog filma postajem.

----------


## spajalica

draga casa,
kao sto je neko rekao mala sredina je samo otvorenija, nego velika, pa kazu sve sto misle, bez ikakvih probelma. mislim da nema veze sto je to malo dalmatinsko mjesto.
kao sto je rekla Strobery iznenadjujuce je da barem oni stariji ne kometiraju u smislu bravo. steta. 
ti se drzi i kako je i tu u RL receno mnogo puta imas dva uga kroz jedno udje kroz drugo izadje.

----------


## Vilin konjic

http://www.theonion.com/video/advoca...-milken,17381/ - molim shavtiti kao šalu

----------


## astral

ja sam iz maalog mjesta na otoku i za divno čudo kad sam rekla ginekologu (lokalnom) na pregledu da mi mala još doji ( imala ja skoro 3 god a mene je čisto zanimala njegova reakcija na dojenje u trudnoći) rekao je da nema problema i da mi to ne smeta novoj trudnoći
a danas sam i pedijatrici rekla da još dojim i rekla mi je da je to super ( iako sam se i njene reakcije pribojavala zbog nekakvih čudnih uputa o dojenju tipa nemojte joj stalno davat nego svaka 3 sata što naravno nisam poslušala) 
 tako da mislim da takav stav o dojenju nije stvar velikog ili malog mjesta nego informiranosti liječnika

----------


## pikula

veliki je to otok kad imate lokalnog ginća i pedijatra  :Smile:  Kod nas na otoku (kod nonića, mi smo u Zg) je godinama bio samo dućan i jedna doktorica opće prakse. Nedavno se otvorila apoteka.

----------


## klara

Većina mojih kolegica, poznanica, prijateljica itd. ima negativan stav prema dojenju duljem od godine dana. A ne živim i ne radim u nikakvoj "selendri". Samo su ljudi većinom prepristojni da daju negativne komentare - ili daju pozitivne ili šute.
Ne možemo nikoga u ništa uvjeriti, ali možemo biti pozitivan primjer  :Smile:

----------


## astral

> veliki je to otok kad imate lokalnog ginća i pedijatra  Kod nas na otoku (kod nonića, mi smo u Zg) je godinama bio samo dućan i jedna doktorica opće prakse. Nedavno se otvorila apoteka.



pa, nije baš mali otok, nego ja živim u malom mjestu na tom otoku a u najvećem mjestu ima pedijatrica i ginekolog.
(iako nije ni to mjesto nešto puno veliko)

----------


## orlica

I mi smo na otoku, imamo svašta ali opet za neke stvari moramo na kopno i to je živa tlaka sa bebačima!!! Dizati se u 4 da bi stigli na prvi trajekt...........sva sreča da to nije tako često!

----------


## astral

da, to je totalna tlaka i za bebu i za mene jer me te dvije ure vožnje trajektom totalno iscrpe pa sve šta mogu obaviti tu to i obavim (a mogu sve skoro osim nekih nedaj bože težih bolesti i pregleda)

----------

